# Using tomatoes after a frost?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, so I'm not sure if it frosted the other night or not, everything looks fine, but I know there was a chance of frost. At what point can one not harvest tomatoes? I know at our church's garden, the sweet potato vines turned black(that's what my dh said), from frost, but I didn't get a chance to look at the tomatoes, it rained yesterday. So any good information on this. I would still like to do some green tomato salsa if I can and save some to ripen then next few months.

Thanks,
Kristine


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

We have always used tomatoes after a frost. They are like alot of things. they are better after frost.

We get them before the vines trun black but there is a long time between the frost kiling them and them turning black.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If the tomatoes are bad, you will know it. I don't worry about "what if" type things like that. They are still ok to can unless they are soft and nasty from freezing.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I put mine in the freezer til I have enough to do something with...can't see why getting a little frost would be a bad thing.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Some studies have shown that tomatoes from frost damages plants high a higher PH value, so it's only an issue if you are canning - and only if you are worried about canning low acid items.

BTW- this is also true of brused tomatoes/fruit, which is why it is not recomended to use damaged fruit. Never found anything that said how much things change - but authorities always go for the "no risk" solution if they can. 


But for regular use - it is not an issue at all, they may taste slighty different, but there is nothing harmful there at all.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

